# Top các mẫu nail tết 2021 được hội chị em trầm trồ lựa chọn để tạo cho nét cho mình



## buiphihung93 (25/1/21)

*Top những mẫu nail tết 2021 được hội chị em trầm trồ lựa chọn để tạo cho nét cho mình: *Nail được xem là một trong những ngành phổ biến trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp, được các bạn trẻ yêu thích, quan tâm và lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên, nhiều bạn vẫn chưa có đủ điều kiện về tài chính để có thể đăng ký khóa đào tạo nail chất lượng tại các học viện, trung tâm. Hiểu được điều này, hôm nay, trang *useful.vn *sẽ chia sẻ đến bạn bí quyết học làm nail tại nhà đơn giản, hiệu quả và tiết kiệm chi phí. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay bạn nhé.






Với bộ sưu tập hơn 100 mẫu nail tết được chọn lọc từ useful.vn với nhiều kiểu dáng màu sắc. Những *mẫu nails tết 2021* với xu hướng đơn giản nhỏ xinh đang được rất nhiều phái đẹp ưa chuộng và thịnh hành nhất. Trong những ngày tết thì phụ nữ ai cũng muốn mình xinh đẹp và trẻ trung, ngoài trang phục, màu da và tóc, thì nails tết cũng được nhiều người quan tâm và là một phần không thể thiếu để tôn lên vẻ đẹp sang trọng và quý phái của người phụ nữ.






*+ Các mẫu nail tết 2021 hiện nay thu hút bạn trẻ*
Tết là đầu xuân. Mà, đầu năm thì phải rực rỡ, nhiều màu sắc và tràn đầy sức sống. Đó cũng chính là chủ đề mẫu nail đầu tiên mà USeful.vn muốn gửi đến bạn. Phong cách sơn mỗi móng tay một màu này sẽ tạo nên “hot trend” trong làng móng đầu năm “con trâu vàng”. Không chỉ đơn giản, có thể tự làm, mà mẫu nail này còn như một “tuyên bố táo bạo” về phong cách thời trang của chính bạn.







*Mẫu vẽ nail hình hoa văn*
Những mẫu nail với họa tiết hoa mang lại nét quyến rũ và thanh thoát cho đôi tay của bạn. Mẫu nail hoa văn dường như sinh ra để dành cho nàng ưa chuộng phong cách lãng mạn, thơ mộng các chi tiết được vẽ uốn nắn tỉ mỉ trên nền màu phù hợp. Tất cả tạo nên một tổng thể hài hòa, làm tôn lên đôi tay yêu kiều của bạn.






Nếu bạn là cô nàng điệu đà, yêu thích sự thơ mộng thì mẫu nail đẹp này sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Hoa văn nhẹ nhàng tuy đơn giản nhưng mang đến cho phái đẹp sự tự tin, thu hút ánh nhìn ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên.


*Mẫu nail vẽ hình con vật dễ thương*
Ngoài những hình vẽ bông hoa thì hình vẽ theo hình con vật được ưa chuộng và dành cho những bạn trẻ cá tính. Các nàng “sen” nếu như không biết phải làm móng kiểu gì thì đừng ngần ngại lấy các “boss” của mình làm ý tưởng cho bộ móng nhé. Kiểu nail này đang rất được các bạn trẻ ưu ái dạo gần đây vì có kiểu đáng hết sức đáng yêu, ngộ nghĩnh. Quan trọng hơn hết là chúng vô cùng độc đáo và sáng tạo.







*Mẫu móng đẹp đính đá nổi bật*
Xưa nay, nail đính đá vẫn là cái tên đứng đầu trong danh sách bộ móng cho cô nàng hiện đại và sang chảnh. Dễ biến hóa, thích hợp với nhiều phong cách khác nhau là những ưu điểm nổi bật của móng tay đính đá.






Nếu đã lựa chọn *mẫu nail đính đá* thì đừng ngại một lần thử những thiết kế cầu kỳ. Nếu bạn biết cách khéo léo kết hợp những “phụ kiện” thì chắc chắn kết quả sẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ.

Xem thêm: *Địa chỉ làm nail giá rẻ*

*+ Làm sao để lựa chọn màu nail tết đơn giản nhưng vẫn thu hút người đối diện*
Để chọn mẫu nail với lứa tuổi cũng khá quan trọng, nếu như bạn là học sinh hay sinh viên thì không nên chọn bộ móng quá dài hay kiểu dáng cầu kỳ vì nhìn sẽ không phù hợp với số tuổi của bạn. Cho nên trước khi chọn mẫu nails bạn nên tham khảo trước các kiểu dành cho lứa tuổi của mình để có bộ nails hoàn hảo nhất. Thường các bạn học sinh sẽ chọn cho mình bộ móng tay trơn, với gam màu sơn sáng nhẹ nhàng và kiểu móng tay hình tròn hoặc hình vuông. Còn với những ai ở lứa tuổi trung niên bạn có thể chọn màu sơn nổi, hay mẫu đính đá trẻ trung. Với những mẫu đính đá này trông bạn kiêu sa rất nhiều.







*sơn móng tay theo phong cách Hàn Quốc*
Ngoài cách trang điểm theo Hàn Quốc, thì sơn móng tay và tạo kiểu thời trang Hàn đang được mọi người yêu thích ưa chuộng. Những mẫu sơn này trông không quá cầu kỳ ngược lại vô cùng đơn giản, họa tiết ít nhưng điểm nhấn chính là được đính bằng đá khá sang trọng. Với mẫu sơn móng này làm cho bạn nhìn trẻ, năng động hơn.


*Sơn theo màu yêu thích*
Nếu như bạn thuộc tuýp người đơn giản, thì chọn màu sơn theo sở thích lại mang đến cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái nhẹ nhàng nhưng vẫn không hề làm cho bạn kém nổi bật với màu sơn đó. Khi chọn màu sơn theo yêu thích bạn vẫn có thể phá cách theo ý thích riêng của mình.

               3.  *Sơn móng tay với hoa văn*

Việc sơn móng tay kèm hoa văn là mẫu nails mà không chỉ có giới trẻ yêu thích, mà các quý cô cũng khá ưa chuộng. Sơn móng với hoa văn làm cho đôi tay của bạn sang trọng hơn, họa tiết nhìn vào cũng toát lên vẻ kiêu sa. Với mẫu hoa văn đó làm cho bạn trở nên ấn tượng với người đối diện và bạn cũng tự tin hơn trước mọi người.






*+ Hướng dẫn cách chăm sóc móng tay sau khi làm nail*
Việc chăm sóc móng tay là điều cần thiết đối với các chị em phụ nữ, nếu bạn muốn có được bàn tay đẹp. Quan trọng hơn là quá trình chăm sóc móng tay có đúng cách hay không, vì khi làm nails móng tay của bạn phải chịu những ảnh hưởng từ nước sơn hay nước rửa móng tay làm cho móng tay bạn bị yếu dần.

*Bước 1*: Dưỡng móng sau khi tẩy sơn bằng các sản phẩm chăm sóc móng có chứa các khoáng chất, protein và canxi giúp dưỡng móng được chắc chắn và cứng khỏe.

*Bước 2*: Lựa chọn sử dụng các dòng kem dưỡng móng chứa vitamin E giúp bảo vệ bề mặt móng được bền và bóng hơn, nên sử dụng vào ban đêm : các dòng kem dưỡng móng nên sử dụng.

*Bước 3*: Bổ sung các dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể đầy đủ, ăn thêm rau quả có chứa canxi , Biotin như trứng gà, súp lơ, quả bơ, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt sẽ giúp móng của chị em mau mọc đều và chắc chắn hơn.

*Tóm lại*: Để giữ cho bộ nails mới được giữ lâu và không bóc tróc, bạn cần phải chăm biết cách chăm sóc của bộ nails của mình sao cho đúng. Tránh dùng tay cậy màu sơn hay tự ý tháo những mẫu đính đá, với những việc làm này sẽ làm cho móng tay bạn bị tróc sơn nhìn không còn được nguyên vẹn và có thể làm tay bạn chảy máu.


----------

